# Best Photo Book Printers?



## okaydontpanic (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm a dog photographer and one of my clients wanted a photo book of her dog's twilight years. I went through Zenfolio (they use Mpix Pro) but the book wasn't very good. I then went through Bay Photo and the quality was even worse. These are my two most-used vendors and I've never been unhappy with their prints but these photo books were really kind of a bummer. Luckily, they have great customer service and refunded my money.

Can anyone recommend a good photo book printer? I don't need wedding album style quality (or price, for that matter), but I would like a satisfied customer and a reliable vendor.

Thank you!


----------



## CCericola (Nov 13, 2014)

These are my go to guys for photo books: Professional Photo Book and Pro Books


----------



## Chrispyphotos (Nov 15, 2014)

I use Nations Photo Lab @ Nations Photo Lab - Professional Photo Printing and Digital Photo Finishing Services Online 

They always have tons of deals.. Right now, one time use - 20% off

THANKFUL4TL
20% off entire order
One time use only
Expires: 12.31.14


----------

